# Silicon spray on wheels



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone ever used silicon spray to protect their wheels?
If so which one and how long does it last?
I've got Work Gnosis GS2's so lots of fiddly little gaps around bolt heads to seal up.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

We use it on bikes, Wurth silicone spray. 

Spray it on, leave it 10 minutes and then just give it a wipe.

Anything that forms a barrier between the wheel and dirt is a good thing!.


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm definitely going to try this spray on my wheels.


----------



## Gaz. (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll regret silicone spraying them if you ever come to get some bodywork doing, the car will look like it has acne.


----------



## bigal23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Gaz. said:


> You'll regret silicone spraying them if you ever come to get some bodywork doing, the car will look like it has acne.


I did take them off the car to do it, used some carbon collective sealant too seems to be working well


----------

